# Understanding Computer Technology



## Pappy (May 27, 2013)

Oh, now I get it.. And they said I was too old to learn this....Young Whippersnappers....


----------



## That Guy (May 27, 2013)

Uhm . . . garbage in, garbage out...?


----------

